# anyone play Real Racing



## mondira (Nov 26, 2013)

I am kinda a fan of this series and going to download the Real Racing 3. Currently play on a Samsung Galaxy S3 running Android v4.1.2. Can anybody tell me the battery life of the S3 when playing this game? or I may buy a 6000mah extended battery from mpj for this game.


----------



## quei (Nov 27, 2013)

mondira said:


> I am kinda a fan of this series and going to download the Real Racing 3. Currently play on a Samsung Galaxy S3 running Android v4.1.2. Can anybody tell me the battery life of the S3 when playing this game? or I may buy a 6000mah extended battery from mpj for this game.


I think you should buy the battery since this game definitely will suck up your battery fast.


----------

